# Currently applying to Mason Lodge Tokyo



## capitaneo (Sep 25, 2016)

I am on my search to become a Mason, I have contacted the GrandLodge Tokyo, hope I can get the opportunity to join.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Sep 25, 2016)

capitaneo said:


> I am on my search to become a Mason, I have contacted the GrandLodge Tokyo, hope I can get the opportunity to join.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every success ! Welcome to the forum and sounds like your moving in the right direction...


----------



## capitaneo (Sep 25, 2016)

Thank you very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

capitaneo said:


> I am on my search to become a Mason, I have contacted the GrandLodge Tokyo, hope I can get the opportunity to join.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please let us know how things go.


----------

